# Kennel ideas



## poolecw (Jun 1, 2009)

Since I built my new house, I haven't built anything permanent for my coon dogs.  I've just got them staked out.  I hope to build something nice this summer. 

I've like to get some ideas from you guys.   I haven't decided if  I want a concrete slab or or something else.  Whatever I choose, I'm going to have it plumbed out to some sort of rigged up septic system.

So...any ideas or pictures of your kennels???


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 2, 2009)

I've heard concrete slab was best.


----------



## RSmith (Jun 2, 2009)

Here are a couple of idea's.
 Be sure you have enough slope on your drain, the worst smell i have to deal with is standing water where my drain has sagged.
 Leave your wire at least 1.5 inches high in the back to prevent material hanging on the wire. Also low enough small pups will not fall thru
 If I had it to do over again I would set 4" wide blocks around the sides and front to keep material inside and leaves and trash out.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 2, 2009)

My beagles are on a concrete slab. It's sloped so that when i come by with the water hose i just spray it all out the back and the water runs off. only problem is it all piles up in the back and gets to stinking pretty bad in the summer time. if you rigged up some kinda system to where it would run off into a trough of some sort then that could carry it to a septic system of some sort. i wish i would have done something like that


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

If you can afford it I would go with cement.  I have dirt and above ground kennels or “runs” as some refer to them.  The above ground is too small for coon hounds so you can scratch that idea unless you have tons of money to spend on lumber and wire and build a really big version.   My above grounds are for Beagles and they are 10’ x 4’.  I also have dirt/ground kennels and they are a constant pain in the butt!  The dogs are always digging and when it rains hard they become huge mud holes.  Mine look like combat zones as I have logs and cement blocks in all the holes they’ve dug…..go with cement.


----------



## Brian Groce (Jun 2, 2009)

*Septic system*

Here is info I got from Jazz Kennels Web Site


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2009)

Retired Army Guy said:


> If you can afford it I would go with cement.  I have dirt and above ground kennels or “runs” as some refer to them.  The above ground is too small for coon hounds so you can scratch that idea unless you have tons of money to spend on lumber and wire and build a really big version.   My above grounds are for Beagles and they are 10’ x 4’.  I also have dirt/ground kennels and they are a constant pain in the butt!  The dogs are always digging and when it rains hard they become huge mud holes.  Mine look like combat zones as I have logs and cement blocks in all the holes they’ve dug…..go with cement.



Im right there with you on the dirt kennels, as soon as 
I get a extra buck in going to get me some pea gravel 
my buddy done that and it works out great..He washes 
it out all the poo runs down in the rocks, after that he 
goes back with diluted down Clorox and kills all the 
germs and smell.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jun 2, 2009)

I did alot of research before i started my kennels and still have likes and dislikes about it.  I've been through the buried drums for septic tanks and they just did not work out for me. (lower grounds and not a sandy soil around here)  however, I've been around a large scale kennel where a 6-8 foot hole one backho bucket wide and about 8 feet long would handle a large scale kennel and it was easy to maintain to smell.  This would not be recommended if you have children running around of course.  My kennel does not have that luxury now but wish it did.  My kennels are 4x10 with plastic barrels on back for houses, and 2-8x10 on end for pups which have worked out GREAT!  I had no choice but concrete and a light broom finish helps with cleaning pens and dogs grip.  I love my plastic barrels for houses but of course its not for a gyp having pups.  Spend the extra money for 1 1/4" pvc ran to kennels and the good hose to spray out... i was using a water hose and i've saved 15 minutes a day just spraying out and they're cleaner.  I used the 2x4 hog wire everywhere but on the front.  The front i used the 2x4 horse panels and do not regret it one bit for the sturdiness. ($70 apiece from tractor supply)  Looking back i wish i would have fenced in the walkway in front of the kennel.  Also, if i had the funding would have done all wire with the panels instead of hog wire.  Will try to post pictures later, and this is a 10 dog kennel on a budget that still looks good and is very user happy.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jun 3, 2009)

hope this helps and disregard the mess......lol


----------



## ga logger (Jun 3, 2009)

im getting ready to do  me a kennel how many yards did it take on yours to pour .thats about how long my looks


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 3, 2009)

U have to calculate the yards of concrete using the depth x width x length. If the fellow u asked poured 6  in of concrete and you need 8 in of concrete to make urs level out you'd be short.


----------



## ga logger (Jun 3, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> U have to calculate the yards of concrete using the depth x width x length. If the fellow u asked poured 6  in of concrete and you need 8 in of concrete to make urs level out you'd be short.



10 4  yeah im working on the ground right now trying to get it ready .so i can pour in a few weeks.all this calculate yards for concrete is new to me


----------



## poolecw (Jun 3, 2009)

Length (ft) X Width (ft) X height (ft)....then divide by 27 to convert to cubic yards.  

Example:  A 10' by 25' slab 6 inches thick would be (10 X 25 X .5)/27=4.6 cubic yards.  Concrete is going about $90/cu yard up here.  So that slab would cost you $416 in material.

By the way, you don't need the slab any more than 4 inches thick.  Any thicker than that is just waste.


----------



## ga logger (Jun 4, 2009)

poolecw said:


> Length (ft) X Width (ft) X height (ft)....then divide by 27 to convert to cubic yards.
> 
> Example:  A 10' by 25' slab 6 inches thick would be (10 X 25 X .5)/27=4.6 cubic yards.  Concrete is going about $90/cu yard up here.  So that slab would cost you $416 in material.
> 
> By the way, you don't need the slab any more than 4 inches thick.  Any thicker than that is just waste.



ok thanks that help


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jun 4, 2009)

mine are 44x10 and that comes out to roughly to 5 1/2 yards.  like i said though, i wish i would have came out another 4 ft all the way down the front for a fenced in walkway.  It has its plus and minus.


----------



## injun joe (Jun 4, 2009)

ryan_beasley said:


> I did alot of research before i started my kennels and still have likes and dislikes about it.  I've been through the buried drums for septic tanks and they just did not work out for me. (lower grounds and not a sandy soil around here)  however, I've been around a large scale kennel where a 6-8 foot hole one backho bucket wide and about 8 feet long would handle a large scale kennel and it was easy to maintain to smell.  This would not be recommended if you have children running around of course.  My kennel does not have that luxury now but wish it did.  My kennels are 4x10 with plastic barrels on back for houses, and 2-8x10 on end for pups which have worked out GREAT!  I had no choice but concrete and a light broom finish helps with cleaning pens and dogs grip.  I love my plastic barrels for houses but of course its not for a gyp having pups.  Spend the extra money for 1 1/4" pvc ran to kennels and the good hose to spray out... i was using a water hose and i've saved 15 minutes a day just spraying out and they're cleaner.  I used the 2x4 hog wire everywhere but on the front.  The front i used the 2x4 horse panels and do not regret it one bit for the sturdiness. ($70 apiece from tractor supply)  Looking back i wish i would have fenced in the walkway in front of the kennel.  Also, if i had the funding would have done all wire with the panels instead of hog wire.  Will try to post pictures later, and this is a 10 dog kennel on a budget that still looks good and is very user happy.



What kind of problems did you have with the septic system?


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jun 4, 2009)

the water levels would back up b/c it would not drain through the drain field, and also i should have had more barrels than 2 for 10 dogs b/c it would not break down in the barrels fast enough.  I tried treating it with regular septic stuff but it didn't matter b/c the water wouldn't drain off.  i've heard of these systems working but i either didn't have enough drain field or did it wrong somehow.  now i put out a bag of lime and bleach kennels once a month and no bad smell or aggravation of washing crap into drain pipes leading to drums.  And on a side note...fly predators by spalding labs is the best 18 bucks a month i spend to control flies.  Cant find a fly around my kennels or anywhere around it.


----------



## injun joe (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------

